# Illu: Drehen - Handbuch ungenau?



## Seikilos (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab hier im Handbuch von Illu was sehr ungenaues oder falsches.
Ich will ein Objekt um einen Punkt drehen. Wie es geht, steht hier im Handbuch:


> So drehen Sie Objekte durch Angabe eines Winkels
> 1 Wählen Sie mit dem Auswahl-Werkzeug ein oder mehrere Objekte aus, die Sie drehen
> möchten.
> 2 Führen Sie einen der folgenden Schritte aus:
> ...


Punkt zwei ist irreführend, denn wenn ich den Ausgangspunkt setze, habe ich kein Dialogfeld, wo ich Winkeleingeben kann, das Handbuch geht aber dennohc davon aus. Oder übersehe ich etwas?


----------



## Medienoperator (17. Juni 2005)

Gemeint ist wohl, dass man mit gedrückter Alt-Taste (PC) auf einen Punkt klickt, welcher dann zur Drehachse wird... so kenne ich das jedenfalls.
Es müsste dann am Mauszeiger auch ein Symbol mit 3 kleinen Punkten erscheinen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Hoffe, ich konnte helfen.


----------

